
Does Computer Science Education Need to Be Tailored for Girls? - theodpHN
https://slashdot.org/submission/6612887/does-computer-science-education-need-to-be-tailored-for-girls
======
ddingus
In one way yes:

Just include them in positive, meaningful ways.

